# Help Me Please ... CAnt Get Any Mode



## adonwenas (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry for the first time about tittle of my topic. cuz i really in big trouble








I Just Bought the stratosphere about a week.
in my country we dont even have 4g, ( i now it sound ridiculous, why u buy it ?)

cuz alot of 4g devices in my country (even they just using 3g)
we usually doing Inject (Flash) Verizon or Sprint 4G Devices To our Provider
but The Stratosphere is Very rare in here, theres nothing forum in my country for stratosphere too...








i just trying to flash carrier by my self, so ill be the first one who can Inject (flash) this device to our provider.

i just try using hidden codes that i found on every forums that ive explored.
but someday or somehow i just tap something, i guess something in Stealth mode....
now i cant even use hidden code anymore...
when i try to use hidden code then i put SPC it done nothing, even i press ok repeatedly...
and the worst is icant connect to ETS anymore, because i cant change anything on any mode.

i try to flash any rom n it doesnt effect at all, there something weird on my statbar,
theres usually 4g sim not inserted icon but now im only had no Network icon .......

i couldnt check my Imei too (*#06#) it just give me a message "com.Phonedialer error"

anyone having trouble like mine? or any solution for my Stratosphere to get back in action









ps : sorry for my bad english too, im from indonesian. 
thx for ur concern.


----------



## menendeze (Dec 23, 2012)

Amazing, you're having part of the problem I Have. In my country it is 4g but it's not pure or I don't know exactly how to describe it. Its HSPA, I'm searching trying to make it global. I found that thye made de Galaxy S3 global, but I'm afraid to flash with those files. Please let me know if you figure out how to do it. This is my thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37798-dialer-codes-not-working-sim-unlock/


----------



## adonwenas (Jul 8, 2012)

i dont know if Stratosphere got GSM Modem or not...
cuz HSPA usually for gsm not CDMA or LTE does.
But for changing to GLOBAL, LTE or CDMA just use **583 n choose what u need ... restart.. done

i just found it by explored my dialer, but now is too late, cuz my phone cant get to any MODE ....








it cant Accept the SPC, even i input 000000 doesnt happent anything....

can anyone had a clue.... ? if i can connect to ETS my problem is done


----------



## menendeze (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you the **583 works, but still no gsm option. When you flashed you're phone did you flashed the radio too?, probable you got the baseband flashed...


----------



## adonwenas (Jul 8, 2012)

menendeze said:


> Thank you the **583 works, but still no gsm option. When you flashed you're phone did you flashed the radio too?, probable you got the baseband flashed...


Yeah right theres no gsm option, but on EI2 tweaked theres option for GSM/UMTS in Wireless Setting...
u right maybe my baseband got affected... but i didnt do anything with radio... do u have Radio File image for EI2 or FF1? cuz i dont wanna stuck on EH2.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

adonwenas said:


> Yeah right theres no gsm option, but on EI2 tweaked theres option for GSM/UMTS in Wireless Setting...
> u right maybe my baseband got affected... but i didnt do anything with radio... do u have Radio File image for EI2 or FF1? cuz i dont wanna stuck on EH2.


The Stratosphere does not have GSM/HSPA/UMTS radios, the hardware is not capable of it.

If you are on EH2, you are stuck there for the foreseeable future, unfortunately the radios for EI2 were never released (other than in the stock ROM), and the FF1 radios were only patches to the existing radios, not the full radios.


----------



## adonwenas (Jul 8, 2012)

acejavelin said:


> The Stratosphere does not have GSM/HSPA/UMTS radios, the hardware is not capable of it.
> 
> If you are on EH2, you are stuck there for the foreseeable future, unfortunately the radios for EI2 were never released (other than in the stock ROM), and the FF1 radios were only patches to the existing radios, not the full radios.


no im not n not gonna use EH2, im using FF1 stock n back to EI2 tweaked with no problem....

Good news, now my only hope is using Radio patch from dwitherell ....
do u know where i can get full flash file with radio included.... but i dont wanna use EH2 .... (cuz only this has full radio patch







)


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

adonwenas said:


> no im not n not gonna use EH2, im using FF1 stock n back to EI2 tweaked with no problem....
> 
> Good news, now my only hope is using Radio patch from dwitherell ....
> do u know where i can get full flash file with radio included.... but i dont wanna use EH2 .... (cuz only this has full radio patch
> ...


One of the problems with this phone is we do not have full radios at all, except EH2... EI2 was the general release ROM that came with the phone and no full image (or even just the radios) was ever available, and for the radios the FF1 is just a patch to the EI2 radios. Trying to extract and pull the radios from a working device only results in a file full of ONEs (perhaps it was ZEROs, I don't recall anymore).

What I am getting at is that there is no full flash image of EI2 or FF1 unfortunately, I really wish there was. The only full flash version we have is EH2, which was never really released by Samsung/Verizon, it is kind of a leak I guess, but once you are on that version you are stuck there for the foreseeable future.


----------

